# Orinoco PCMCIA patching

## nuf

***WARNING: TOTAL NOOB IN LINUX***

Hi there

I got two problems. 

I bought myself an Orinoco Classic Gold PC Card as I heard it was one of the best for network analyzing in Windows and Linux. It works great in Windows (of which I know), but I can't get it working in Gentoo. The kernal is compiled with support for PCMCIA and the Orinoco (Hermes chipset) card. When I push the card in the slot, I can see the lights flash but that's it. The light on the card doesn't stay on and nothing is found if I run iwconfig.

How can I check if everything is ok?

Once I presumably get the card working. I would like to get it patched for monitor mode when running Kismet. The "Wardriving.DriveDetect.Defend" book I got shows how to get it patched for slackware and fedura. I was trying to follow the slackware directions but it's not getting me where I want. 

Is there someone here that has patched the card for monitor mode for gentoo that can give me some noobie help. I downloaded the pcmcia-cs-3.2.7 orinoco patch.

Thanks a lot

----------

## john36

Did you emerge pcmcia_cs?

This is pcmcia card services and there are a lot of config files that usually do the right thing when a card is inserted.  The file /etc/pcmcia/wireless.opts will need to be edited.

But the file pretty much tells you what to edit.

You also need to either manually run /etc/init.d/pcmcia or put it into your default (maybe boot) runlevel.  Do this before inserting the card.

The Hermes, Orinoco support in your kernel, I think it would be best to include them as modules.  I find it makes diagnosis easier.  (Anyway, it's what I did).  I think pcmcia_cs expects them to be modules.

You should get modules named orinoco_cs, orinoco, and hermes.

I have a dell laptop with a Truemobile 1150 built in.  Linux sees it as an orinoco "card"

When you insert the card, you should look in your syslog to see if anything shows up there.

If error messages do show up. post them.

I can't help you with your other problem. Havent patched Orinoco.

----------

## Galahad

You need a kernel patch for a better orinoco driver. Or just use nitro-sources-2.6.9-r3, which already include this patch.

----------

## nuf

Thanks for the posts.

How do you patch the kernel? Or firstly, how can I get the Orinoco card working with kernel drivers. I've managed to get it detected. If I run iwconfig, it shows my card as eth3. I can't assign IP number or anything else though.

All the instructions I've read so far is for modules. I might have to go that way as I'm a real beginner in linux and figuring things out for myself isn't that successful yet.

----------

## nuf

Ok, I got the card working (not patched). Don't ask me what I did as I just played around and the next second I could assign it an IP and the light was on.

Now I just got to get it patched. I tried a patch that I had downloaded from Kismet - orinoco-0.13e-rfmon-dragorn3.diff

Where do you run it from ?????

I tried the command "patch -p0 < orinoco-0.13e-rfmon-dragorn3.diff" but it says there doesn't seem to be a patch in there. I don't really know what I'm doing with the patch command, it just says that in the instructions.

Any help will do.....

Thanks

----------

## lord_ph

Best place to do that nuf would be /usr/src/linux or the kernel you are wanting to patch. However, the command itself looks like it should run without any problems.

good luck.

----------

